
German EID Authentication Flaw Lets You Change Identity - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/german-eid-authentication-flaw-lets-you-change-identity/
======
JoachimS
Really cool. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe lives again!

Worth noting is that the card system seems to have been approved by BSI, the
NSA of Germany.

~~~
detaro
BSI is much more like the IT parts of NIST

